# Concorso d’Eleganza Villa d’Este 2013



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Extensive photo material from the Concorso d'Eleganza Villa d'Este 2013 that took place last weekend at Como, Italy. The winner was Ralph Lauren's dreamy 1938 57SC Atlantic coupé Bugatti.









































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Thanks for watching .


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

Oh my god.


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Wow... Thanks for posting ..really enjoyed looking through them. Curvy city .


----------



## abc (Sep 30, 2009)

Great pictures - thanks for posting.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Thank-you for your time that was fantastic, Como and cars.

John THt.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Wow..


----------



## nuberlis (Aug 23, 2011)

Soooo beautiful!


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you for taking the time to post so many marvelous pictures of these stunning motor cars, and to see your work amongst these beauties must have been a proud moment so well done.
I also take my hat off to the craftsmen who restore these cars to such an high level of perfection, and must not forget the owners that spend fortunes saving these cars.
Again thanks for the pictures I will be viewing these on a regular basis to motivate myself to go that extra mile with my restorations.


----------



## rixis (Jan 21, 2013)

I always was wondering - is some kind of closed event or it's free to see it for public?

I won't even say anything about pictures, they are just to good for words :thumb:


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

Amazing ...


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Amazing stuff, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Buddrow (Feb 20, 2012)

Wow. Ill take any one of em.


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Epic post!


----------



## torkertony (Jan 9, 2013)

I am literally stuck for words!!! Speechless! Thank you for taking the time to post all of those pictures of such wonderful motor cars - all of them simply pure class.

:argie:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

A truly must see event before you die this one for any petrol head.... The worlds finest cars in one place. Thanks so very much for taking the time to post so many photo's :thumb:

Will look tHrough this several times I think to take it all in :argie:


----------



## Jev (May 15, 2013)

Wow...pure beauty


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

OMG thats just car porn


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2007)

some absolutely stunning classics there. Thanks for posting


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Amazing! :thumb:

Wonder what the insurance cost was for the event? :doublesho


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

its nice to see such cars outside of the USA. By that i don't mean the yanks don't appreciate cars of that calibre (or own most of them) far from it. Its great to see a European event where the cars match those and in some cases surpass those on show at Pebble Beach and the like.
Thanks for taking the time to post the pictures its appreciated .One thing the Americans don't have is Como I've only been once but it left a lasting impression on me


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanx for the loads of pics of great classics in there mate !


----------



## NiallG (May 2, 2013)

Imagine having to detail that lot? Fantastic. Particularly like Roger Moore's Bahama Yellow Aston Martin from 'The Persuaders'. It's a shame the Italian owner of Tony Curtis' Ferrari Dino doesn't want anything to do with car shows etc. It would be nice to see it. Not that I harbour any fantasies of driving around in a red Dino permanently wearing leather driving gloves like Tony Curtis, you understand...


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

We went on Sunday, to Villa Erba. Here are some of my snaps:-





































Me dressed for the occasion 









































































Cheers,

Simon


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Great job Mike :thumb:
Thanks for sharing this write up of Villa D'Este Concorso D'Eleganza Lago Di Como !

Mario


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Just staggeringly beautiful. 

Thanks for taking the time to post all the great pictures of some of the most magnifucent motor cars ever made. I have a tear in my eye!! :argie::argie::argie:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

wow wow - What a great collection of cars


----------



## Poul (Apr 22, 2012)

wow so amazing


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Stunning Mike - which one/s did you work on ?

Pic of the lot for me was the old boy polishing up his treasured MG no. 39, in his BRDC overalls - that car may actually be used sometimes too.

Interesting angle about Europe being able to put on a decent car show - the old money still has a few gewgaws left..


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thanks guys :thumb:



RaceGlazer said:


> Stunning Mike - which one/s did you work on ?


Mark i prepared the *Bandini Sport Siluro 750 Twincam 1955 *


----------



## Ojai (Feb 24, 2008)

Thank you so much for sharing these photos!


----------

